
GNU Coreutils Gotchas - jake-low
https://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/coreutils-gotchas.html
======
rurban
They miss an important bit: strings. coreutils cannot deal with unicode
strings, just ASCIIZ. Nowadays one should not assume strings are ASCII or
Latin1 only. Searching must include normalization, -i must use proper case
mappings, sort ordering need to be observed, ... My fork on GitHub adds
unicode support and -g progress-bar for mv and cp.

